# Colnago Master-30th anniversary bike



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I have nothing to do with this auction, but thought it was interesting in that you don't see this particular frame very often. I often wondered where the early GT's came up with the style of seat stays they used....guess it wasn't all that original.

http://cgi.ebay.com/61cm-Colnago-Ma...itemZ7170871357QQcategoryZ56197QQcmdZViewItem

brewster


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

brewster said:


> I have nothing to do with this auction, but thought it was interesting in that you don't see this particular frame very often. I often wondered where the early GT's came up with the style of seat stays they used....guess it wasn't all that original.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/61cm-Colnago-Ma...itemZ7170871357QQcategoryZ56197QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> brewster


$2750 for that? Good luck.


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

I can't believe this guy's Buy it Now price either, that works out at about £2000 (UK sterling) which must be, oooo, 3 times more than it's worth (on a good day). Yes, it's a nice frame - but in an awful colour (IMO  ) and a huge size! The guy must be 7ft tall


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

brewster said:


> I have nothing to do with this auction, but thought it was interesting in that you don't see this particular frame very often. I often wondered where the early GT's came up with the style of seat stays they used....guess it wasn't all that original.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/61cm-Colnago-Ma...itemZ7170871357QQcategoryZ56197QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> brewster



That is beautiful but the seller is a bit over optimistic on price. 
The Colnago signature hardware is noteworthy but the paint job is aftermarket. So the bike's overall authenticity suffers. 

So unless that bike was ridden by someone significant, its a bit pricey.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*CyclArt*

The seller is one of the longer standing and better known bike restorer's around. I had my Gios Torino refinished by them in the mid-1980's on Peter Mooney's recommendation. And this was from Boston. They do know the relative value of bicycles in the market.

I'm not sure the price is completely out of line for an Equilateral framed Master, especially considering the condition. Take a look at what Confente's bring at auction.

Now whether or not they get their price is another matter.


----------

